# New Member



## Brocksolid (Aug 31, 2013)

What's up guys and girls? I'm a new member. Happy to be in here to learn more from you vets n pros.. Thank u in advance!! - Brocksolid


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2013)

Brocksolid, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Sherk (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## charley (Aug 31, 2013)

_*
Welcome !!!
*_


----------



## sneedham (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## brazey (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Christsean (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## red123 (Sep 6, 2013)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## StaggerLee (Sep 13, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## JuliusMarius (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm new too. Trying to get posts up.


----------

